# Bush won



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Yes, Bush won. And it is not only Bush, the Republican Party Won. I would say that we, finally, have almost Evangelical party govenment. Moral values prevail and they are very flexible. Inocent civilians, including childgern and fetuses, are killed in Iraq almost daily and more and more f American lives lost in Iraq is growing. Inefficiency and ineptitude of Bush and his administration will continue for another four years.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

sevendogs said:


> Inocent civilians, including childgern and fetuses, are killed in Iraq almost daily and more and more f American lives lost in Iraq is growing.


You can move to canada now... :withstupid:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Heard on the radio yesterday that some Canadian entity in Vancouver is setting up a consulting firm for people who are interested in relocating from the US. Another great thing about our country is, if you want to leave, you're free to do so. Also heard on the radio yesterday that a psycologist in Florida has treated 12 people for PEST, Post Election Selection Trauma. I will try and find a phone # for the Canadian consulting firm for anyone interested.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Racer...... here is a website along the same lines. :beer:

http://www.marryanamerican.ca/

Seven.... don't know if you are married, but....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What kind of American spirit is that? Give up because you are down? He isin't *****ing because hes going to leave. He's *****ing because he wants to guys to realize there is going to be a time when you have to hold onto your dog's (parties) chain before it gets itself or someone else hurt.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

SniperPride said:


> sevendogs said:
> 
> 
> > Inocent civilians, including childgern and fetuses, are killed in Iraq almost daily and more and more f American lives lost in Iraq is growing.
> ...


No, I will not, because we are many and we will change it after next four years, whcih will be enough time so Bush's administration would go bancrupt. Anotehr possibility is he would be impeached.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Seven, bankrupt? I would be a bit more concerned about bankruptcy had the good senator from MA won the election! The economy is growing, unemployment is lower now than under the Clinton administration. The deficit is higher than I'd like it, I'll grant you, but in light of the aftermath of 9/11 I'm not going to complain too much. We have a president who is determined to take the war on terror to the terrorists.... I could go on. My point? Things are not too bad my friend.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

This election is proof that the majority in this country have had enough of the liberal BS, and they voted. Seven, you are further to the left than I ever imagined. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I think it is proof that you can talk people into anything, and that your campaign of "hope", you know the one where cheney warns of a bomb within a major city has shifted people from making a sensible decision to voting republican out of fear.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

What about Teresa warning of Rioting If Bush won? this isnt a battle you want to pick MT. its completely rediculous to say that either party won/lost because of scare tactics. Its ok. if you dont like it, change it in 4 years, and STOP WHINING. YOU LOST, GET OVER IT, FIX IT NEXT TIME.

What was this thread about again?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you do not believe that the scare tactics were responsible for at least a few percent (those which pushed bush over the top) then you are naive


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

I believe that 6 mil.+ NRA members had some say in who won in some of the close state races. Gore lost in 2004 because of his anti-gun stance and so did sKerry, he wasn't fooling anyone with the canned photo ops, his F rating lost him ALOT of votes. Don't get me wrong, he did do some good things during the process, one of them was conceding early.


----------

